# "Earn 5X Points this Holiday Season"



## TinCan782 (Nov 16, 2021)

Watch your emails!
Easy to register in one click.
Nov 15 through December 28
Any purchases 5 points per dollar (up to 4,000 points)
Got that for our World Card, don't know if it applies to the non-fee card.


----------



## TheVig (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep. I got it too.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Nov 16, 2021)

I did not receive this. I am ticked. Why are they selective?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 16, 2021)

I received it (and I have the World AGR card).


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 16, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> I did not receive this. I am ticked. Why are they selective?


I'm guessing it may be targeted to the World (fee) Card holders.


----------



## TheVig (Nov 16, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> I did not receive this. I am ticked. Why are they selective?





FrensicPic said:


> May be targeted to the World (fee) Card holders.



Yep. Throwing a bone to those of us paying (AF) for the privilege.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Nov 16, 2021)

TheVig said:


> Yep. Throwing a bone to those of us paying (AF) for the privilege.



I have both cards.


----------



## TheVig (Nov 16, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> I have both cards.



So do I.

It may be you are not running enough money through the card. I’ve been chasing miles and points for years with all the major banks. They all do targeted offers for various reasons, and one of those reasons is how much you are spending and sometimes on how much spend besides Amtrak tickets in this case. 

The AF card gets a lot of spend from me. The no AF card, not so much.


----------



## jebr (Nov 16, 2021)

I didn't receive the offer. I have both cards but just got the World card (again) this year and earned the sign-up bonus. Must not have been targeted. Fine by me as I'm working on a sign-up offer for another card anyways.


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 16, 2021)

I got it. The 4,000 point cap is a bummer.


----------



## StanJazz (Nov 16, 2021)

I got the offer on the free card.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 16, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I got it. The 4,000 point cap is a bummer.


Yea, that's only an $800 spend.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2021)

Both Hubby and I got it, and we have the non-fee cards. 
I don't think they are trying to get us to spend more money on the card. I already run all my major expenses through mine, so it adds up.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 16, 2021)

I did. My wife didn't. Both have our own cards. Both have free card.


----------



## Barciur (Nov 16, 2021)

I did not get it. I opened my fee card in October, so I am very fresh.


----------



## TEREB (Nov 17, 2021)

I have the card with the fee and have not received this offer. How long ago did you get it?


----------



## TheVig (Nov 17, 2021)

TEREB said:


> I have the card with the fee and have not received this offer. How long ago did you get it?



Offer showed up in my email yesterday.


----------



## TEREB (Nov 17, 2021)

thank you


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 17, 2021)

I got the offer with the free card. I suspected it was because I use that card very rarely.


----------



## neroden (Nov 17, 2021)

I didn't get it. I think they're targeting it at people who haven't been using their card much and I use mine all the time.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 17, 2021)

neroden said:


> I didn't get it. I think they're targeting it at people who haven't been using their card much and I use mine all the time.


Same here. Not that bummed since there's a 4,000 point cap.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 17, 2021)

neroden said:


> I didn't get it. I think they're targeting it at people who haven't been using their card much and I use mine all the time.


My wife and I use our cards a lot (bills, food, car and house maintenance, etc.) and we both got the email.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2021)

neroden said:


> I didn't get it. I think they're targeting it at people who haven't been using their card much and I use mine all the time.


I use my Free Card lots and I received the email.( I no longer have the World Card)


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 18, 2021)

I use the (paid) card all of the time and got the offer.


----------



## Danib62 (Nov 18, 2021)

I did not get the offer but I only really use the card for Amtrak and travel expenses. Anything that would only net me 1x points go other cards with better rewards.


----------



## Danib62 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ha they must have seen my post because I just got the email with the offer!


----------



## JayPea (Nov 18, 2021)

I have the paid card and use it almost exclusively, and got the offer. With the 4,000 point cap, though, I'm not going to earn many more points than I would otherwise.


----------



## TheVig (Nov 18, 2021)

JayPea said:


> I have the paid card and use it almost exclusively, and got the offer. With the 4,000 point cap, though, I'm not going to earn many more points than I would otherwise.



Points is points. Leave no point behind.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 18, 2021)

TheVig said:


> Points is points. Leave no point behind.


I agree. I take points any way I can get them.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 19, 2021)

I just paid $800 towards my insurance. That gets me the 4000 point max. They won't get another dime from me.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 19, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> I just paid $800 towards my insurance. That gets me the 4000 point max. They won't get another dime from me.


BoA/AGR or your insurance?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 19, 2021)

daybeers said:


> BoA/AGR or your insurance?


BoA - aka The Sleazy Bank (as opposed to Wells Fargo - the criminal bank).


----------



## daybeers (Nov 19, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> BoA - aka The Sleazy Bank (as opposed to Wells Fargo - the criminal bank).


If you don't like them why do you have the card?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2021)

daybeers said:


> If you don't like them why do you have the card?


Amtrak points, points refunds on points travel, no points expiration and the bonuses. I had the pay card. Got the bonus. Dumped it and got the free card. Got another bonus.

However, I misspoke. They just got another $2500 from me - for another LD trip, this time Hinton to ABQ in March. So to make it clearer, either Amtrak travel or sufficient bonus points can persuade me to deal with the devil. I never said I couldn't be bribed.


----------



## UhClem (Nov 23, 2021)

I just received this for my free card, the day after I signed up for the AF one. Since the offer is retroactive to 11/15, I've already maxed the reward. Sigh. Timing is everything.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Nov 24, 2021)

Just called my boatyard and changed my account on file. $1000 is one boat buck...


----------



## Brian Battuello (Nov 24, 2021)

And my offer said "Exclusively for Brian". Y'all got it too? Those hussys!






*Brian Battuello* | xx,149 points
# 7000xxxxx | My Account​









*Exclusively for Brian
Your credit card account ending in xxxx*​


----------



## Danib62 (Nov 29, 2021)

UhClem said:


> I just received this for my free card, the day after I signed up for the AF one. Since the offer is retroactive to 11/15, I've already maxed the reward. Sigh. Timing is everything.


I don't think the offer is retroactive, only charges after you enroll count.


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 29, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> I don't think the offer is retroactive, only charges after you enroll count.


If my reading of the fine print was correct, it is retroactive.


----------



## Danib62 (Nov 29, 2021)

The fine print says that "once activated you will earn a total of 5 points per dollar spent..."


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 29, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> The fine print says that "once activated you will earn a total of 5 points per dollar spent..."


Keep reading until you get to this sentence:
_Activating this offer can occur anytime during the promotion period and will include all qualifying purchases from November 15, 2021 through December 28, 2021_


Here is the full text:
*This offer applies only to the recipient, and credit card account number, of this communication and is non-transferrable. The email recipient must activate this offer through the link or code provided in this communication. Once activated, you will earn a total of 5 points per dollar spent (comprising the standard earn rate in each category plus an additional amount of bonus points to equal a total of 5 points), up to 4,000 bonus points, on purchases with transaction dates of November 15, 2021 through December 28, 2021. One account can only earn a maximum of 4,000 bonus points via this offer. This promotion will not impact the standard earn rate on purchases or the bonus rewards offers on eligible Amtrak purchases and other eligible Non-Amtrak travel purchases. Cash Advances and Balance Transfers do not apply for purposes of this offer. Activating this offer can occur anytime during the promotion period and will include all qualifying purchases from November 15, 2021 through December 28, 2021. Your account must be open and have active charging privileges in order to receive the promotional bonus points as a result of this offer. If your account is converted to a different rewards program or to a card without a rewards program during the promotion, the offer is no longer valid. After qualifying, allow 8 - 12 weeks from the end of the promotion for the bonus points to post to the primary cardholder’s Amtrak Guest Rewards account. All terms and conditions of this offer apply until the bonus points post to the primary cardholder’s Amtrak Guest Rewards account. All terms of your Program Rules apply. The value of this reward may constitute taxable income to you. You may be issued an Internal Revenue Service Form 1099 (or other appropriate form) that reflects the value of such reward. Please consult your tax advisor, as neither Bank of America, nor its affiliates, provide tax advice.


----------



## Danib62 (Nov 29, 2021)

oh cool! Glad to be wrong on this one, I'm much closer to maxing out then I thought then.


----------



## neroden (Dec 11, 2021)

I think they're only sending this to people who weren't using the card much. I didn't get it.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 11, 2021)

neroden said:


> I think they're only sending this to people who weren't using the card much. I didn't get it.


Nope. My wife and I both us our cards on a regular basis and we each got the promo.


----------



## Danib62 (Dec 31, 2021)

Anyone know when the bonus points will get delivered?


----------



## TheVig (Dec 31, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> Anyone know when the bonus points will get delivered?



Promo ended on the 28th. Up to 8 to 12 weeks from there. Honestly probably a lot sooner.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 31, 2021)

TheVig said:


> Promo ended on the 28th. Up to 8 to 12 weeks from there. Honestly probably a lot sooner.


It's BoA. I think the last deal took so long, I couldn't remember why the points showed up my account.


----------



## TheVig (Jan 25, 2022)

My 4000 points posted today.


----------



## Danib62 (Jan 25, 2022)

I only had 3137 bonus points post but I'm fairly sure I spent over $800 during the promotional time frame...


----------



## StanJazz (Jan 25, 2022)

My 3200 points also posted today. The 1st 800 points posted with the original statement.


----------



## Danib62 (Jan 25, 2022)

the way I read it now is you're entitled to a max of 4000 bonus points which means I should've spent $1000 in order to hit the max bonus? Since the standard 1 point per dollar isn't a bonus.


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 25, 2022)

Mine posted as well.


----------



## TheVig (Jan 25, 2022)

This is how it appears in my account.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 25, 2022)

Yep, my wife and I each got ours.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 27, 2022)

Also received the 4000 bonus posted Tuesday. Such a deal!


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 28, 2022)

Mine posted on the 25th, or most of it. Seems like they shorted me 324 points which is about $65. Hard to say because there are several NEC trips in there and it's unknown how they count them, i.e. is the Amtrak 2x bonus included? Or should the 5x bonus (actually 4x) be in addition to that? I can't be bothered. I hope they leave B of A.


----------



## TheVig (Jan 28, 2022)

City of Miami said:


> Mine posted on the 25th, or most of it. Seems like they shorted me 324 points which is about $65. Hard to say because there are several NEC trips in there and it's unknown how they count them, i.e. is the Amtrak 2x bonus included? Or should the 5x bonus (actually 4x) be in addition to that? I can't be bothered. I hope they leave B of A.



I need to re read the T&C of the offer. But I think you had to spend $800 on categories that were not already a bonus point category.


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 28, 2022)

TheVig said:


> I need to re read the T&C of the offer. But I think you had to spend $800 on categories that were not already a bonus point category.


I think you're right. Looks like they shorted me 160 pts; in Dec there was $40 Amtrak tix purchase which I counted and they didn't at all.

So I could've spent a little more. In my zeal not to spend a penny over the $800 before switching back to my Cap1 card I shorted myself s few points.


----------



## coalman (Feb 9, 2022)

I just got this special bonus of 4,000 pts, but don't know what it is for. I remember there was something about 11 miles per dollar spent from early December to December 28th. I spent Bout $700 in that time. 
Does anyone know what this bonus might be?


----------

